# a career detective



## eleannor

Witam,

ciężko jest mi dać porządny kontekst, bo z powyższym stwierdzeniem zetknęłam się zaledwie dwa razy, i to oba w przekładach.
Niemniej jednak, sytuacja wygląda w ten sposób: dwóch mężczyzn pracuje w pewnym sensie jako undercover detectives; zajmują się przechwytywaniem narkotyków, bodajże z ramienia policji. Pojawia się nowa postać, a wraz z nią informacja: "He is a career detective", i nic więcej.

Wie ktoś może, czym do diabła jest "a career detective"?


----------



## POLSKAdoBOJU

To znaczy, po prostu, że całe swoje życie zawodowe pracuje jako detektyw.


----------



## eleannor

można pokusić się o stwierdzenie "zawodowy detektyw"?


----------



## POLSKAdoBOJU

Raczej nie. Dla mnie "zawodowy detektw" ma znaczenie że jest detektywem z zawodu, ale nie okleśla tego faktu, że spędził całe życie pracując w tym zawodzie.


----------



## eleannor

roger. Bardzo dziękuję


----------



## Piotr_WRF

Według mnie zwrot _career_ + _zawód_ określa osobę, która wykonuje swój zawód przede wszystkim, aby zrobić karierę, a nie np. z zamiłowania lub pasji do zawodu.

Po nadto, detektyw w krajach anglosaskich może określać zarówno funkcjonariusza policji w cywilu jak i osobę, która jest prywatnym detektywem. W Polsce _detektyw_ stosuje się tylko w tym drugim znaczeniu.


----------



## POLSKAdoBOJU

Masz rację. Tu też można zrozumieć że ten człowiek jest bardzo oddany swojej karierze i jej poświęcił dużą część swojego zycia.


----------



## Piotr_WRF

Bez kontekstu trudno jednoznacznie powiedzieć, ale określenie tej nowej postaci jako _career detective_ może za sobą też nosić trochę pejoratywne brzmienie, tak jakby pozostali policjanci za bardzo za nim nie przepadali.


----------



## LilianaB

Yes, you are right Piotr. More context would be great. It could mean somebody devoted to his career, who would do anything to further it at the expense of other things and people, or something else. A career girl can even mean a prostitute in slang. You could post it in the English forum. Most likely it is karierowicz.


----------



## Szkot

Piotr_WRF said:


> Według mnie zwrot _career_ + _zawód_  określa osobę, która wykonuje swój zawód przede wszystkim, aby zrobić  karierę, a nie np. z zamiłowania lub pasji do zawodu.



Sądzę że nie -w tym sensie używa się raczej careerist.   Zgadzam się  z Polskadoboju, że ' "zawodowy detektw" ma znaczenie że jest detektywem (policji)  z zawodu.'  Może inni undercover detectives w tym przykładzie zwykle  nosią mundur i tylko tymczasowo pracują undercover.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Szkot said:


> Sądzę że nie -w tym sensie używa się raczej careerist.   Zgadzam się  z Polskadoboju, że ' "zawodowy detektw" ma znaczenie że jest detektywem (policji)  z zawodu.'  Może inni undercover detectives w tym przykładzie zwykle  nosią mundur i tylko tymczasowo pracują undercover.



“.. noszą mundur”


----------



## Szkot

Dziękuję, BJ.  Every little helps.


----------



## Piotr_WRF

Szkot said:


> Sądzę że nie -w tym sensie używa się raczej careerist.[...]


Więc jakie znaczenie ma _career + zawód_ po angielsku?


----------



## Szkot

Piotr_WRF said:


> Więc jakie znaczenie ma _career + zawód_ po angielsku?



Z słowniku WordRef: '[as _modifier_] working with commitment in a particular profession: _a career diplomat_.'   Też (moim zdaniem) 'Osoba pracująca wiele lat w jednym zawodzie'.


----------



## LilianaB

Piotr_WRF said:


> Więc jakie znaczenie ma _career + zawód_ po angielsku?



It all depends on the context.


----------



## POLSKAdoBOJU

_Career + zawód_ nie ma żadnego znaczenia pejoratywnego, tak jak ktoś wcześniej podał. Dokładne znaczenie wyjaśniłem powyżej.

Liliano, _career girl_ jest rzadko spotykane. Częściej się używa _working girl_, lub _call girl _na prostytutkę. Z resztą forowicz pytał o _career + zawód_, a _girl_ to żaden zawód. Chyba że chodziło ci o to, że na dziewczynie można się zawieść. W takim razie uznaję ci rację, że dziewczyna faktycznie jest zawodem.


----------



## LilianaB

Career plus profession is hardly ever used: it sounds awkward. Try career plumbers, career doctors, career chimney sweepers, and see what you get on the Internet.


----------



## POLSKAdoBOJU

Nobody said it is common, but it IS used. Whoever started this thread was asking about "_career detective_," ie. career + profession.


----------

